# Online Commentaries on the Gospel of John



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 3, 2009)

As most of you know I am living in my Parents basement at the moment and most of my books are in storage. I therefore am looking for online resources/commentaries for the Gospel of John (specifically John 10:11-18). Google Books had Ridderbos on John and Carson (but John 10 was not available) and ccel has Calvin and Henry.

Does anyone know any others? 

Blessings and Thanks!

-----Added 9/3/2009 at 09:10:30 EST-----

Just found Leon Morris' commentary on John (NICNT). Love Google Books. Has verses 12-18.

-----Added 9/3/2009 at 09:12:25 EST-----

Google Books = the Best

Found - The IVP Bible background commentary: New Testament
By Craig S. Keener


----------



## KMK (Sep 3, 2009)

I have found Dr. J.J. Owen helpful. A commentary, critical, expository ... - Google Books


----------



## PointingToChrist (Sep 3, 2009)

You can find Matthew Henry's online (don't know if that is too general).


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Sep 3, 2009)

Nick Batzig compiled a helpful list of resources on Gospel of John here


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 3, 2009)

Monergism.com :: Classic Articles and Resources of the Historic Christian Faith

they have they great links

Welcome to the Christian Classics Ethereal Library! | Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 3, 2009)

My Favorite it J. C. Ryle. 

John chapter 1


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Martin!


----------

